# coder III ?



## l1ttle_0ne (Feb 27, 2014)

What exactly do the different level's of coder mean. I've seen level's 1-3 advertised. I recently saw an ad for physican coder III. Does it just mean the higher the level the more experience you need for it??


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 27, 2014)

That could be the case.  Some facilities I have also seen that to mean the higher the level, the more complex the cases assigned - for example an outpatient coder III might be assigned interventional radiology, infusions, etc where as a coder I would be assigned ED diagnoses only.  These would be based on complexity.  I have also seen this based on experience, as you mentioned.   You would have to find out from the employer what is meant by the different levels.


----------

